# Humidity



## Angi (Jun 10, 2010)

This is probably a dumb question. but I keep reading about humidity for different torts. Does this apply to California desert Tortoises too. I know they come from a dry climate. I have heard they should not be exposed to too much moisture and I don't want to take any chances with my little angels. Advice please!
Thanks


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Angi, you'll want your tortoises hide to have some humidity. The rest of the enclosure can be kept pretty dry.


----------



## tortoiselover (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree. You need to have some sort of hide that has a humidity. I have 2 tortoises of different ages, both were hatchlings and grew up in pretty much the exact same living conditions. 1 has some pyramiding that I was able to catch in time and stop before it got bad, and the other has a perfect shell. 

The only difference was the humidity. I feel that it is mandatory as I personally have noticed that it makes a difference.


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 12, 2010)

It is my understanding that CDTs urinate in their hide to keep the level of humidity needed.


----------



## Angi (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks. They always push the subtrate out of the hide.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2010)

Angi said:


> Thanks. They always push the subtrate out of the hide.



I think that would be an indication that they're trying to dig down deeper to reach the more moist earth.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 12, 2010)

I have raised several CDT's from hatchlings and I kept them relatively humid, and they all had perfect shells. But Gopherus agassizii do not pyramid like Sulcata do. With that said I will repeat that I kept mine in a pretty humid environment. I believe I have been rather successful in keeping them healthy and beautiful.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2010)

I thought I would bring up that we have almost 4 pages of threads with 'humidity' in the title


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2010)

It depends on where you live AND the micro-climate they are in. I've raised several hatchlings in the past and they all pyramided horribly. I kept them very dry, fearing the dreaded CDT URTI. Several people I know just raised theirs outdoors in a well planted and irrigated backyard and theirs did not pyramid, even though we are all in the same general area of the country and used a similar diet and care techniques.

They don't pyramid as bad as sulcatas and Leopards, but they CAN pyramid.

I agree with the above posters. A humid hide is a must, but how humid you keep the rest of the enclosure should also depend on where you live and how humid your tortoises area is. Knowing what I know now, my next CDT hatchling is going to be raised very humid. I'll be sure to let everyone know if it causes me any problems.


----------

